# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  مشان الله

## khaled aljonidee

بدي حلول اسئلة مقاومة مواد

mechanical material

or 

strength material

الطبعه الثالثه للمؤلف

beer johnson

ضروري

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]strength material[/align]
http://www.4shared.com/file/43405963...henko.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/43406835...henko.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/77760265...rials.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/76181395...s_III.html?s=1

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
ما اتوقع انهم الي انا بدي اياه لأنه شكله المؤلف من بلاد شرق اسيا

اتوقع اني لقيتهم و حالياً بنزل فيهم بس لما اتأكد بحط الرابط

مشكوره ام المه :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بالخدمة ولو الكتاب الثاني مش قادر الاقية  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_مانيوال الحل لكتاب التكنو كله موجود عندي .. ما بعرف اذا نفسه عندكم .._

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بالخدمة ولو الكتاب الثاني مش قادر الاقية


 
[align=center] 
لقيته على الفور شيرد :Icon31: 

بس استني ساعتين و نص حتى يخلص داون لود :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ مها نفس الكتاب هو .. بس هاذ اسم ثاني اله ... شو بدك بقصص الميكانيك_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _ مها نفس الكتاب هو .. بس هاذ اسم ثاني اله ... شو بدك بقصص الميكانيك_


[align=center] 
مش رايقلك يا مقصوف الرقبه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نفس الكتب بس المؤلف بيختلف.......يعني البروبيلم بتختلف.........و بالتالي حلك للهوم ورك رح يختلف يا مختلف انت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

> [align=center] 
> مش رايقلك يا مقصوف الرقبه
> 
> نفس الكتب بس المؤلف بيختلف.......يعني البروبيلم بتختلف.........و بالتالي حلك للهوم ورك رح يختلف يا مختلف انت
> [/align]


_ طيب طيب يا شطور .. الحق على الي حب يساعد_

----------

